# Summer Tires



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone!
I'm looking to get some summer tires for my 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. Stock tire size is 215/R60/16. I can only seem to find All Season and Winter tires in that size except for one brand of tire sold by fire stone.

I plan to get a summer set of rims as well. Given the lack of selection of summer tires in this size I'm considering getting a different size tire.

My question is this. What size tire/wheel combo can I get that wont require me to re-calibrate the speedometer and odometer?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

You want to stay with same (or as close as possible) circumference to keep all similar, if not same, number of rev's and speed numbers. Check out www.willtheyfit.com you can check various wheel/tire combos and get fitment info as well as speed number changes. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Be sure to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

This is what I went through.

[h=1]Choosing new tires[/h]


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Summer tires made the biggest difference in my life with my previous Car in an area where its always Hot. Summer tires usually have a shorter warranty, wear out quicker, these were asymmetrical UHP Tires and I would buy them again in a minute! 

The Price paid for a full set with free shipping in 2013 was incredible, the Tires performance was even more incredible. KingStar tires made by Hankook

1012134 ROAD FIT SK10 XLPLY BW - P225/50R17 98W4$348.00 

COUPON WEB PROMO1-$17.40


----------

